# Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand



## charly41 (10. Feb. 2011)

Ich habe schon seit fünfzehn Jahren einen Folienteich und muss eine Umbepflanzung vornehmen. Ich suche eine Schattenpflanze für die Südseite des Teiches, die möglichst im Herbst nur wenige oder gar keine Blätter abwirft

Der Teich liegt in reiner Südlage und wird nur nachmittags durch deinen Baum beschattet, ansonsten ist er der Sonne ausgesetzt. 
Gibt es überhaupt immergrüne Blattpflanzen, die man am Teichrand setzen kann?


----------



## laolamia (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*

hallo!

rhododendren oder kirschlorbeer, ersteres gibt es mitlerweile auch fuer sonnige plätze.
braucht aber beides zeit 

gruss lao


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*

Also ich bin mit meinem Bambus sehr zufrieden - ist mittlerweile schon 2m hoch und 1,5m breit. Allerdings habe ich einen Ausläuferbildenden und keine Fargesia - der kam in eine eingebuddelte 500L Tonne mit gelochtem Boden rein. Geht schnell und gibt einen schönen Sonnenschutz.

Da ich den nicht mit irgendetwas im Winter einwickle, bin ich doch sehr erstaunt, dass er sich nach dem krassen Schnee (er war von der Last zu Boden gedrückt worden) nun wieder sehr gut erholt hat.

Allerdings solltest Du da nochmal genau lesen, ich glaub bei zu viel Sonnenbestrahlung rollt er die Blätter ein um eine erhöhte Verdunstung zu verhindern. Meiner wird so 6-8h ab Mittag bestrahlt.


----------



## Nikolai (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*

Hallo Charly,

wieso __ immergrün? Im Winter würde ein wenig Sonne ja nicht Schaden.
Wenn es Dir um den Blattfall geht, den Du denkst vermeiden zu können, muß ich Dich enttäuschen. Kirschlorbeer, __ Rhododendron, __ Buchsbaum, Ilex, ect. sind zwar immergrün, dafür fallen alte Blätter das ganze Jahr über herunter. Du mußt dann nicht nur im Herbst reinigen, sondern regelmäßig in mehr oder weniger kurzen Abständen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## charly41 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*



laolamia schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> rhododendren oder kirschlorbeer, ersteres gibt es mitlerweile auch fuer sonnige plätze.
> braucht aber beides zeit
> ...



Danke gibt es eine winterharte Sorte Kirschlorbeer als Solitärpflanze???


----------



## laolamia (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*

hallo!

ja warum nicht?
nicht immer nur hecken bauen 

hier zum beispiel

gruss lao


----------



## charly41 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## troll20 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*



laolamia schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ja warum nicht?
> nicht immer nur hecken bauen
> ...



Hallo,

deine genante Pflanze hat aber einen kleinen haken, ihre Früchte.
Diese sind wie kleine Kirchen (göße wie Fischfutter). wenn die ins Wasser fallen, könnte es Probleme für deine Fische geben, da sie giftig sind.

Gruß René


----------



## R8. (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Kirschlorbeer hingestellt, braucht aber lange Zeit um zu wachsen finde ich. Trotzdem verlieren sie keien Blätter und haben doch recht große Blätter. Ich finde es ist dadurch ein Optimaler Sonnenschutz.


----------



## charly41 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> deine genante Pflanze hat aber einen kleinen haken, ihre Früchte.
> Diese sind wie kleine Kirchen (göße wie Fischfutter). wenn die ins Wasser fallen, könnte es Probleme für deine Fische geben, da sie giftig sind.
> ...


Dann werde ich Interesse der Fische darauf verzichten müssen.

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## R8. (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*

Gibt es nicht auch normalen Lorbeer????


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*

also ich finde, der Kirschlorbeer entwickelt ganz schön dicke stämme, meiner ist nach 2 Jahren schon 3m hoch - geht bei mir eher in die Höhe als in die Breite und bietet nicht ganz so dichten Blickschutz.

Ich persönlich finde Zebragras ganz nett, wächst horstig und kann im Winterüber so stehen bleiben und sieht ganz toll aus - muss nur im Frühjahr einmal geschnitten werden.

Und wie wärs mit ner schönen Ballhortensie ? Siehts zwar nicht so toll im Winter aus ist aber eine schöne Solitär - allerdings müsstest Du mal schauen ob Du eine hoch uns schnellwachsende findest.


----------



## laolamia (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*

hallo!

ich bin  noch immer der meinung das sich tiere nicht selber vergiften.... beweisen kann ich es aber nicht.


----------



## troll20 (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*



laolamia schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich bin  noch immer der meinung das sich tiere nicht selber vergiften.... beweisen kann ich es aber nicht.



Sie müssen es ja nicht unbedingt direkt, aber alleine schon durch das auflösen der Giftsoffe, vor allem im Winter wenn die Beeren auf dem Teichgrund modern könnten wäre es mir zu heikel um die armen Tiere.

Gruß René


----------



## Plätscher (10. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*

Hallo,

nicht die Früchte sondern nur die Kerne sind giftig, enthalten Blausäure. Wenn also keine Nussknackerfische eingesetzt werden, passiert den Fischen nichts.


----------



## Nikolai (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*

Hallo,
ich habe einen großen Kirschlorbeer am Teich. Er wirkt sehr dekorativ und ist mit 3m Höhe und das gleiche im Durchmesser ein absoluter Schattenspender. Nicht nur das in diesem Schattenbereich keine Pflanzen wachsen, es sammeln sich auch ständig Blätter und Früchte darunter im Wasser. Durch die Umwälzung des Wassers kippt es zwar nicht gleich um. Die Reinigung 3-4mal im Jahr ist aber recht unappetitlich, zumal die dicken Blätter lange brauchen um zu verrotten. Die Früchte sind noch schwieriger zu entfernen, da sie sich mit einer Harke nicht fassen lassen. Den Fischen hat es aber bisher noch nicht geschadet.
Noch fällt es mir schwer den einfach wegzumachen, es würde eine große Lücke entstehen. Oft bin ich aber nahe daran.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## wp-3d (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Beschattung durch eine Pflanze am Teichrand*



charly41 schrieb:


> Der Teich liegt in reiner Südlage und wird nur nachmittags durch deinen Baum beschattet, ansonsten ist er der Sonne ausgesetzt.





Hi Charly,

ich bin froh keinen Schatten am Teich zu haben, mein Gewässer liegt von Sonnenauf bis untergang im Sonnenschein.

Teichpflanzen und Fische lieben Sonne, große Teichflanzen auf der Südseite bringen im Jahresverlauf zur richtigen Zeit etwas Schatten im Teich.

Gibt es ein Problem im Teich muss es dort beseitigt werden!!!


.


----------

